# My Nephew Paul RM Cdo



## Bombardier (Dec 1, 2006)

heres my boy !, picture taken during week 15 of his Commando training





303_no4

heres a couple more pics in an Album I created
http://www.militaryimages.net/media/albums/my-nephew-royal-marine.54/


----------



## Matzos (Dec 1, 2006)

Very smart, how's he doing in his training? dessol;


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 1, 2006)

He doing really well mate 
He had a virul infection and had to be back trooped for a couple of weeks so he was a bit pissed off about having to change troops.


----------



## Matzos (Dec 1, 2006)

No-one likes being back-flighted, I was during my training due to illness. 
It's no fun making new friends and then seeing you old mates leaving before you.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 17, 2007)

Well good news after a few set backs because of an ankle injury he has finally passed everything .
I will be attending his pass out parade in Plymouth on Friday 22nd June so stand by for pics and video.

A proud Uncle I am


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 17, 2007)

Well done that man.

Silky


----------



## PanzerBob (Jun 18, 2007)

solthum You're proud no doubt, and should be too. he looks the part, and I'll bet he's switched on and ready to put the boots to all who would threaten his home and brother soldiers.   Sigh!!! oooh to be that young again, with my knowledge now, I'd still go pointy end. Something about three round controlled bursts and the smell of cordite
m_gun;

Thanks for sharing I'll show my son, he's still can't make his mind up between Infanteer with SF as the goal, or Zoomie Aircraft Techie or some flat faced civy job or other.

Cheers, Bob sal;


----------



## Reloader (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done, Paul, and congratulations on getting through it all.  salute;


----------



## Matzos (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done british;


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 29, 2007)

Well is done it and is now a member of 45 Commando in Arbroath Scotland.
I have uploaded some pics of his passing out parade, more to follow.....

Hust click the link and you will be taken to the album













Pass Out Parade



__ Bombardier
__ Jun 30, 2007
__
lympstone
marine
military parade
pass out parade




						Pauls Passing Out parade at Lympstone on the 22 June 2007

IMAGE COPYRIGHT MILITARYIMAGES.NET


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 23, 2010)

I am very sad to say that my nephew paul was killed in Sangin, Helmand this week.

I am far too distarught to write more at the moment but i will provide you with this link

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...tions/MarinePaulWarrenKilledInAfghanistan.htm


I have a lot of images to post to the album as per previous post.


Per Mare Per Terram


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Andy,
  I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your nephew. I hope you know that his dedication and his service to his nation and his Corps will always be noted by those of us that know what personal sacrifice and honor mean. I will say a prayer for him and for you and his other family members that now bare the burden of continuing on without him.
Semper Fidelis my friend and please, past on to the family that many of us here in America respect his actions and mourn his loss and will remember him forever.

Scott


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 23, 2010)

*My deepest condolences, bro.  23 is far too young to leave this world.  You and your family are in our prayers.*


----------



## Frisbee (Jun 24, 2010)

Andy,
My sincere condolances. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy, so sorry for your family loss. Please pass on the sites condolences to Paul’s mother and father.

Silky


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Andy,

my deepest condolences to you and the rest of your family for your loss. Know that you are in our prayers, my friend.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jun 30, 2010)

my deepest condolences for your loss, we have followed Paul's 
army life since recuits, and i say for all members of MI he will be missed.

For the Fallen

_They shall grow not old, as we  that are left grow old.
Age shall not weary them, nor the years  condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will  remember them._


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
Paul was repatriated yesterday at Wooton Bassett, England.
He landed ast RAF lyneham in a Globemaster aircraft with Six of his comrades two of whom were fellow royal Marines of 40 commando.
It was the saddest yet proudest moment of mine and my families life.

Paul was all that his mates have said of him and to me he was the finest man alive who loved what he was doing in Afghanistan with his mates.

A true hero to the end, he was selfless, funny and strong.

Welcome home Hero, you will never been forgotten.

The other six comrades he returned with were as much heroes and I pass on my sincere sympathy to them and their loved ones.

All your boys will be remembered.

They all lived as lions and they make me proud to be British and a strong member of the coalition forces, working to free Afghanistan and destroy all trace of the scum they call the Taliban.


----------

